# My Son hates diabetes



## Gemma444 (Oct 25, 2009)

We have had an awful week. J keeps saying he hates being diabetic and he wishes he never had it and now doesnt want to have his injections and finger pricks (as he calls them). Hes been saying that when hes older hes going to throw it all away. I feel so awful for him and wish there was something I could do to take this all away. hes so down and i'm very worried about him. He hasnt wanted to do the testing or the injections so I have had to do them. 

I don't think its helped that his BG have been high for the past 4 days. It has only come down to normal levels this tea time thank goodness. Sorry to ramble but needed to get this off my chest. 

Gem xx


----------



## bev (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Gem,

Really sorry J is suffering. If its any consolation - this is very normal. Lots of children start to hate their diabetes - and whatever you do - tell him thats its ok to hate it - and make sure he knows you do too! Research has shown that its best to be honest and let a child know when your angry with diabetes. Its a good way of venting anger and bonding etc..

It's also absolutely fine if J wants a break from doing things himself - this is not going backwards in any way - it just means he needs some support for now. Lots of adults find it difficult to stay in control all the time - so its even tougher for a little boy.

I would say that he is also feeling worse because his levels are a bit high. Is there any way you can contact the DSN and ask about MDI? I know it feels like another hill to climb, but at least you will be able to control his levels much better - if he is high you can give a correction dose etc - this surely has to be better than struggling as you are now. Also, if he is hating injections - perhaps you could ask about a pump? Does your clinic do pumps? I really think this is the way to go as he is still young and children adapt to things a lot better than adults do. J fits all the NICE criteria and should be offered a pump. If your clinic dont do them - ask for a referral - its your right - they cant say no. If you want any help with this - just ask!Bev xxx


----------



## Gemma444 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hya Bev 

Thanks for replying. I just feel really bad for him at the moment. it breaks my heart when he starts saying that he hates it and wishes it would go away. I wish i could make his wish come true. I just feel so powerless to all these highs we have had the last few days it started at school on Thursday and he was 24.9 and he has been high everytime we tested until tea night tonight where hes finally come down to 6.9. This week is going to be important with it being the school hol I can test before lunch and know whats happening for the whole week. 

I was going to ring our DSN tomorrow anyway and talk through my concerns. i just dont think since J's diagnosis in August that he have had many good days at all.

Gem xx


----------



## Gillsb (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Gem,

My thoughts are with both you and J.  You have obviously been doing so well and you are still in the early part of his diagnosis.  It can be a very up and down time especially if J's body is still in  what we were told was called the "honeymoon period" when their bodies still sometimes produce insulin.  You think you have got the doses right and out of the blue things change.

Its ok to be angry and completely normal to worry about J.  I have lost count of the times I have had a good cry since my daughters diagnosis.  The first few months a such a big learning curve and then it all begins to sink in and poor J will resent what he his faced with but you will get through it.  Be proud of what you have achieved and tell J how proud you are of him.

I still feel like I have failed at times when levels are all over the place but now know none of us are alone.  Talk about your concerns and moan away as much as you need to.

Tomorrow is another day.  Take care.

Gill
Mum to Megan


----------



## Carynb (Oct 26, 2009)

Gillsb said:


> Hi Gem,
> 
> My thoughts are with both you and J.  You have obviously been doing so well and you are still in the early part of his diagnosis.  It can be a very up and down time especially if J's body is still in  what we were told was called the "honeymoon period" when their bodies still sometimes produce insulin.  You think you have got the doses right and out of the blue things change.
> 
> ...


Gill you are so right and it can be so unbelievably frustrating. When J is feeling bad I get this horrible heavy, sick feeling inside. My mind whirls round trying to think of a reason why it's all happening, I can't concentrate on anything other than BG numbers and insulin doses. I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels a failure at times when things go all over the place.
Thank goodness for this site


----------



## Carynb (Oct 26, 2009)

Gemma444 said:


> We have had an awful week. J keeps saying he hates being diabetic and he wishes he never had it and now doesnt want to have his injections and finger pricks (as he calls them). Hes been saying that when hes older hes going to throw it all away. I feel so awful for him and wish there was something I could do to take this all away. hes so down and i'm very worried about him. He hasnt wanted to do the testing or the injections so I have had to do them.
> 
> I don't think its helped that his BG have been high for the past 4 days. It has only come down to normal levels this tea time thank goodness. Sorry to ramble but needed to get this off my chest.
> 
> Gem xx


Hi Gem keep strong, you're doing a great job. I hope the weeks school hols helps. Definately speak to your DSN.
Caryn x


----------



## velcrohead (Oct 26, 2009)

Hhhmmm, Sounds very much like me when I was first diagnosed (exactly actually).
I think it needs time really, I still hate being diabetic now to a degree but I just get on with it now, It can be hard at times though, It is something you cant just forget about for a few days or so, it's always there.
Maybe something positive can be made from it and work on that.
Having been in exactly the same situation myself, I have no real idea how to play it.


----------

